# Lumia 950 XL Dual Sim having problem flashing need help.



## eKoKnight (Apr 26, 2016)

Hello everyone I recently got a Lumia 950 XL from B&H not knowing that I ended up with one from Mexico no big deal but id like to have the Reset Protection on the phone since that's a US only feature. So I look up my phone on the back of it an such and so on. And I try this one code that suppose to change my product code which didn't work I try even my original code of my device and nothing happen just errors. this what ive done. Mine a RM-1116  and product number 059X5P5 I wanted to put on my device a US code of 059X505 since there both RM-116 then I put this code down as followed try both as a test.

"C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe" -mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM1116_1078.0038.10586.13080.15285.033372_retail_prod_signed.ffu -skip_flash -productcodeupdate 059X5P5


 "C:\Program Files (x86)\Microsoft Care Suite\Windows Device Recovery Tool\thor2.exe" -mode uefiflash -ffufile C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM1116_1078.0038.10586.13080.15285.033372_retail_prod_signed.ffu -skip_flash -productcodeupdate 059X505 

But both didn't work. I ended up with a huge error. If I could get some help on this or more clarification of what im doing wrong please help im not a coder just ran into this code from a different forum I belong too. here the log off my error below.

Process started Mon Apr 25 08:58:17 2016
 Logging to file C:\Users\Daniel\AppData\Local\Temp\thor2_win_20160425085817_ThreadId-232.log
 Debugging enabled for uefiflash

 Initiating FFU flash operation
 WinUSB in use.
 isDeviceInNcsdMode
 Normal mode detected
 Rebooting to the normal mode...
 Resp from NCSd {"id":7,"jsonrpc":"2.0","result":null}

 [THOR2_flash_state] Switching to flash mode
 Detecting UEFI responder
 HELLO success
 Lumia Boot Manager detected
 Check status of battery
 State of charge 69, charging current 71
 Protocol version 2.6 Implementation version 2.48
 Booting to FlashApp
 Reboot to FlashApp command sent successfully.
 Verifying that device is online
 Device is online
 Detecting UEFI responder
 HELLO success
 Lumia Flash detected
 Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
 [THOR2_flash_state] Pre-programming operations
 Disable timeouts
 Get flashing parameters
 Lumia Flash detected
 Protocol version 2.41 Implementation version 2.75
 Size of one transfer is 2363392
 MMOS RAM support: 1
 Size of buffer is 2359296
 Number of eMMC sectors: 61071360
 Platform ID of device: Microsoft.MSM8994.P6211.2.1
 Async protocol version: 01
 Security info:
 Platform secure boot enabled
 Secure FFU enabled
 JTAG eFuse blown
 RDC not found
 Authentication not done
 UEFI secure boot enabled
 SHK enabled
 Device supports FFU protocols: 0015
 Subblock ID 32
 [THOR2_flash_state] Device programming started
 Using secure flash method
 CoreProgrammer version 2015.06.10.001.
 Start programming signed ffu file C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Packages\Products\RM1116_1078.0038.10586.13080.15285.033372_retail_prod_signed.ffu
 FfuReader version is 2015061501
 Send FlashApp write parameter: 0x4d544f00
 Perform handshake with UEFI...
 Flash app: Protocol Version 2.41 Implementation Version 2.75
 Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
 DevicePlatformInfo: Microsoft.MSM8994.P6211.2.1
 Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
 Unknown sub block detected. Skip...
 Supported protocol versions bitmap is 15
 Secure FFU sync version 1 supported.
 Secure FFU async version 1 supported.
 Secure FFU sync version 2 supported.
 Secure FFU async version 2 supported.
 CRC header v. 1
 CRC align bytes. 4
 Get CID of the device...
 Get EMMC size of the device...
 Emmc size in sectors: 61071360
 CID: Hynix, Size 29820 MB
 Start charging...
 Requested write param 0x43485247 is not supported by this flash app version.
 Start charging... DONE. Status = 0
 ConnSpeedEcho: Elapsed= 0.221000, EchoSpeed= 30.54, Transferred= 7077918 bytes
 Get security Status...
 Security Status:
 Platform secure boot is enabled.
 Secure eFUSE is enabled.
 JTAG is disabled.
 RDC is missing from the device.
 Authentication is not done.
 UEFI secure boot is enabled.
 Secondary HW key exists.
 Get RKH of the device...
 RKH of the device is 427D8FD5A7F227820D5B11BF8C6F7670C0A0622CC61BA95AAEE18F7517FC0B77
 Get ISSW Version...
 ISSW Version: 291
 Thu Nov 19 16:02:20 EET 2015 ;ISSW v0291; rg0; OS; DNE; KCI 1318; ASIC 899x;
 Get system memory size...
 Size of system mem: 3145728 KB
 Read antitheft status...
 Reset Protection status: Disabled
 Reset Protection version: 1.1
 Send backup to RAM req...
 Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed
 programming operation failed!
 Unable to parse FFU file. File open failed, Error code: 2

 Operation took about 34.00 seconds.

 FFU_PARSING_ERROR

 THOR2 1.8.2.18 exited with error code 2228224 (0x220000)


----------



## maliksantika (Nov 13, 2021)

same


----------



## hooooossamq (Nov 14, 2021)

maliksantika said:


> same

Click to collapse



you can ask for help in telegram group.its called "LumiaWOA" join it and ask there


----------

